# Snorkels runs to the barn, in her own words. And minds well, too.



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

She had a really good day today. She kept going for about 10 minutes but I'm not boring you with all 10 minutes!


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

She's so spunky! lol I love how she bounding with more energy than Rebel!

again, I say, 14 years old!????


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

yep she's doing pretty good for an old gal - I attribute most of that to her food  and the rest to laser therapy.


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

Just more proof of why going raw is the way to go


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I love your narration. I am sure it is spot on too. The music choice was great! Way to put a video together! 

Is running everywhere a dachshund thing because Sarge does that too. LOL. He runs throughout our dog walks! He is always out front while the other two stay closer to me. 

Very cute video, I loved it. For a while I didn't understand why everyone here loves snorkels so much but I get it now. She is an adorable older lady. I hope my Sarge ages well (he is going on nine, I could cry.)


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I was actually happier to see Rebel more than Snorkels. I love Snorkels but we REALLY need more Rebel!

And poor guy. You make him sound like he is a blimp! I think he looks great!

But back to Snorkels. She is too cute. The narration totally fit. My favorite was the ride back part at the end. "And there had better be food!" Hahaha


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

That is all :smile:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Maybe thats not all.

How in the HECK are your camera movements so freakishly smooth! It's like you just GLIDE!


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Sprocket said:


> Maybe thats not all.
> 
> How in the HECK are your camera movements so freakishly smooth! It's like you just GLIDE!


I love the video. Snorkels looks great "in person". Rebel is so sweet sauntering along with his little buddy.

The big mystery is how did she get it so smooth. Eliminated golf cart because it would not fit through the gate. Riding mower maybe, but Snorkels could not have been picked up so smoothly. Segway scooter is a possibility. 

Waiting for the xellil and magicre "coming attractions".


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

Man that little dog has a heck of alot of energy. Much more than me.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> How in the HECK are your camera movements so freakishly smooth! It's like you just GLIDE!


Yes do tell!!! I can't even take a smooth video standing still haha

Thanks for the giggle this morning! That little bunny hop is soo cute! VERY good girl waiting for you at the road!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Man that dog moves good for a senior citizen! I hope my pups are doing so good at 14. Loved the music choice too.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> She is an adorable older lady. I hope my Sarge ages well (he is going on nine, I could cry.)


Rebel will be nine in June - hard to believe I've had him almost three years. Sarge is just a youngster 

I think youtube made it smooth. When I was uploading it, it told me my camera was shaky and asked if I wanted them to fix it. I guess they did a good job!!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I LOOOOOOVE Snorkels!! She is just doing fantastic. And Rebel is such a good big brother, just bouncing along with her. I wish I had known about that laser therapy when Chelsy first started all her back problems, before they got so bad. Snorkels is definitely proof that they are working. 

Thanks for posting that. It was a great start to my morning :happy:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> For a while I didn't understand why everyone here loves snorkels so much but I get it now.


Oh, and really Snorkels is a cute dog but she's not cuter than any dog here and most dogs are cuter than her - I just talk about her alot because she seems to have so many disasters - mostly food related. She IS more food obsessed than probably any dog on the planet.

I have a feeling I may have to whine about plums and the ER pretty soon.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, compared to my friends 14yo pug, Snorkles is doing really really well. He sure doesn't bop along like that. And Reb, he is such a sweetie, truly is.
So, was that you playing the piano?  I can just imagine you, vodka in hand, pounding away on the keys!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Maybe thats not all.
> 
> How in the HECK are your camera movements so freakishly smooth! It's like you just GLIDE!


I noticed that too! Especially at the very beginning when she pans out over the grass then back to Snorkels.



MollyWoppy said:


> Yeah, compared to my friends 14yo pug, Snorkles is doing really really well. He sure doesn't bop along like that. And Reb, he is such a sweetie, truly is.
> So, was that you playing the piano?  I can just imagine you, vodka in hand, pounding away on the keys!


Now that you have put that image in my head, so can I!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Ahhhhhh!!! I loved that!! I sat here laughing with a big grin on my face through the whole thing! You are now a video pro. I feel like I know your dogs and I love both of them.
Madison can't really hear anymore so listening isn't gonna happen. If I sit her down somewhere she'll just walk in the direction I face her and keep going. Don't know how far she'd go but I imagine her and Snorkels could have a grand adventure if they were together. Well, right up until dinner time. :hungry: Then they'd both be all done with that nonsense.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Yeah, compared to my friends 14yo pug, Snorkles is doing really really well. He sure doesn't bop along like that. And Reb, he is such a sweetie, truly is.
> So, was that you playing the piano?  I can just imagine you, vodka in hand, pounding away on the keys!


Actually it wasn't but I used to be a pretty good pianist in another life. Until I went somewhere for a large competition on a big stage with a grand piano in Ft. Worth and there were about 300 people in the audience and I absolutely froze. It was a horrible experience I still don't like to think about - what I needed THEN was vodka! I probably would have done great.

I still like classical piano, though.

And yes Donna it does seem to me like Snorkels and Madison are two peas in a pod. Happy to be here but not really sure where they are going


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh she is just adorable. Quite fast too for an old lady LOL.  I don't think she has any idea where she is going but she sure does look happy!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Oh she is just adorable. Quite fast too for an old lady LOL.  I don't think she has any idea where she is going but she sure does look happy!


Now you see why i am so impressed when I see videos of Tess running. It's like warp speed compared to a Chevette. Rebel is a little faster but he runs like a Doberman, which is not terribly graceful.

In the three minutes it took for Snorkels to go that far, Tess would have been to town and brought back a six pack. beep beep!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh my goodness-- you are becoming such a video pro: perfect background music, narration... and the talent you have to work with. 

It was sort of like a short story with a funny ending!

I loved that Rebel weaved in and out of the frame, his coolness balancing out Snorkels' bouncing, bouncing bouncing... lol.

I will have to try some background music for my next video with Mateo-- I hate hearing my own voice...hwell:


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

I loved it!! The music was perfect. If it had been in black and white, I would have felt like I was watching an old silent movie.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> I will have to try some background music for my next video with Mateo-- I hate hearing my own voice...hwell:


Me too. In fact, I am positive the voice I hear in a recording is nothing like my real, beautiful, sultry voice a la Kathleen Turner.

I got the music off of youtube - it has some simple edits you can make but it still took me something like four hours. I don't think I'm going to tackle another one anytime soon! I think I just keep finding excuses to not look for a job.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, I spent all morning studying for a biology final......so I just watched Snorkels again to have some fun!!! I just love that video!!! I wish I could 'like' it a second time. 

I miss having a little old dog running around. They are such characters.....even if they are trouble 3/4 of the time.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Good G-d I love Snorkles!! I love how Rebel, actually isn't the rebel and is trying to tell her which way she should be going.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Thats adorable!! Snorkels is such a cutie!! I'm glad to see him doing so well.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

both of your dogs are just beautiful and well, snorkels, is just about the funniest dog i know.

i heart your dogs..and that was better than television or any movie i've seen....the music cracked me up and the captions were hilarious.

thank you.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

mischiefgrrl said:


> Good G-d I love Snorkles!! I love how Rebel, actually isn't the rebel and is trying to tell her which way she should be going.


rebel was guiding and protecting, i think....and snorkels was looking both ways before crossing the 'gravel'. too cute. both.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

yes Rebel always goes where he is supposed to, so I don't know if he's wondering where the heck she is going or thinking maybe he ought to go with her even though he knows they are not supposed to go that way. 

Luckily we live on a private road and so far she's never gone past the yucca - I THINK I could run her down if she didn't stop. Plus, I can see/hear cars coming a long way away.

Now PARKER, the little twit, the day he got out he was half a mile away at least when a neighbor found him. 

chowder, in way old dogs are so much easier, don't you think? I mean, if Snorkels was a year old I'd have to train her, and I wouldn't let her get away with everything she gets away with just because she's old.

If she fakes me out by sitting halfway down instead of all the way I don't have to do anything but laugh at her. If Rebel does that, i have to get him to go all the way down. 

That has to make up for some of the trouble she causes and the years she's shaved off my life. At least that's what I tell myself!


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Bounding, bouncing doxies with ears flopping has to be one of the most adorable things


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

xellil said:


> chowder, in way old dogs are so much easier, don't you think? I mean, if Snorkels was a year old I'd have to train her, and I wouldn't let her get away with everything she gets away with just because she's old.
> 
> If she fakes me out by sitting halfway down instead of all the way I don't have to do anything but laugh at her. If Rebel does that, i have to get him to go all the way down.
> 
> That has to make up for some of the trouble she causes and the years she's shaved off my life. At least that's what I tell myself!


You're right. The last few years of Chelsy's life, all she had to do was get up, eat a few bites, hopefully have a 'dry' night, and I was happy with her for the day! If she toddled to the mailbox, did her 'sneeze' trick once, and actually acknowledged my presence when I called her, then I was ecstatic!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

gosh, that little dog cracks me up, too cute


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Huginn said:


> Bounding, bouncing doxies with ears flopping has to be one of the most adorable things


It cracks us up because, as my husband says, all her parts are going in different directions. 

If you look at Rebel he glides along so smooth and she's like she's in a blender, just going every which way.

the really amazing thing is that before raw food and laser therapy she still loved to run but she could only run about 20 feet before resting. She would walk about half a block, run a little bit, and then we would carry her for about half a block. 

And the next day she was so miserable and achy I had to wonder if it was worth it.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Cute video, great music, and Snorkels is such a cutie!
I am glad that she had such a good day.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh my that surely did make me laugh, Snorkels is so funny. I also loved seeing Rebel we don't get to see him to much those little scene stealer's take it all. So I am very impressed video, music and narration. I can barley get up a photo. Good work.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Herzo said:


> Oh my that surely did make me laugh, Snorkels is so funny. *I also loved seeing Rebel we don't get to see him to much* those little scene stealer's take it all. So I am very impressed video, music and narration. I can barley get up a photo. Good work.


That's what I keep telling her! Hahaha


----------

